# Boating Story



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Dick Conant, the Missing Boater - The New Yorker


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I just couldn't keep reading it after a while and skipped to the end. Did they find out what happened to him soemwhere in the the long article?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> I just couldn't keep reading it after a while and skipped to the end. Did they find out what happened to him soemwhere in the the long article?


Nope.


----------



## MarcStAug (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link. Quite an interesting read about an equally interesting guy.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Kayaking or canoeing in open cold water and waves can be deadly and this gentleman was definitely pushing his luck. Another sad kayaking story here: Douglas Tompkins, co-founder of North Face, dies in kayak accident


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

krisscross said:


> Kayaking or canoeing in open cold water and waves can be deadly and this gentleman was definitely pushing his luck. Another sad kayaking story here: Douglas Tompkins, co-founder of North Face, dies in kayak accident


They used to have one of these "when things go wrong" in each seakayaker. They were usually very informative.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

From the descriptions in the article it appeared that the canoe was somewhat overloaded. The author mentioned it having minimal freeboard. The paddler came across as being a generally nice guy, hanging on as best he could while suffering from a variety of problems. One or several of them - sickness, tiredness, darkness, bad weather, poor judgement - may have combined to end his trip. Or he may have decided to go find Tracy. Swift passage, Dick Conant.


----------

